# Tallus vs. Terez



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Bantam,

I have a couple of questions about these rods, if you can please help me out.

1. Are the Tallus and Terez rods built on the same blanks (i.e. the Tallus TLS72MB and the Terez TZS72MS) , with the components (guides, handles, reel seats, etc.) being the main difference between the two?

2. Shimano does not list the recommended casting weights of these rods. Would you have an idea of the range of lure weights these Terez/Tallus models can handle?
a. 7'2" Medium
b. 7'2" Medium Heavy
c. 7'2" Heavy

Thanks in advance. I appreciate your insight.

-Bob


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Bantam! you're up! I'd wait till tuesday till he gets back..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The blanks are not quite the same. The Tallus rods shut off a little quicker than the Terez. They do use different components as well. There may be a few that are similar in action, but I have not had the chance to play with all of them. This year has me focused on the bass side.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> The blanks are not quite the same. The Tallus rods shut off a little quicker than the Terez. They do use different components as well. There may be a few that are similar in action, but I have not had the chance to play with all of them. This year has me focused on the bass side.


Thank you Dan. One more question please.

Shimano does not list the recommended casting weights of these rods. Would you have an idea of the range of lure weights these Terez models can handle?

a. 7'2" Medium Light TZS72ML
b. 7'2" Medium TZS72M 
c. 7'2" Medium Heavy TZS72MH


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

On the offshore type rods there will not be a lure weight range. They only rate the rods by line class.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Is there anybody on this site that maybe has one of these rods and is able to give me an approx range of what you can throw with it?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would say the ML is good for lures around 3/4 ounce, M - 1-1/14 ounce, MH- 1-1 3/4 ounce for casting. The rods were made for bait applications, but you can use them for spoons and such or heavier lead in more vertical applications.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks!


----------

